# radicación



## Minga

para un chart, está bien poner (traducción) en vez de radicación "place of living" ...?
no me sale para radicación y no existe en inglés el término
URGENTE
gracias!


----------



## Minga

place of residence me gusta... me acaba de venir "in mentis" whatchathink???


----------



## TimLA

Minga said:


> place of residence me gusta... me acaba de venir "in mentis" whatchathink???


 
O tal vez solamente "Residence"....
Whatchathinkaboutit?


----------



## Minga

gotcha! 
thanks Tim!


----------



## rhoeng

Ey Tim! But what word do you English speakers use in legal?


----------



## rhoeng

I have to translate: TRAMITE RADICACION: Could it be RESIDENCE PROCEEDINGS/PROCEDURE/LEGAL PROCEDURES ???????


----------



## Porteño

rhoeng said:


> Ey Tim! But what word do you English speakers use in legal?


 
I would suggest 'domicile'.


----------



## k-in-sc

(Legal) residence, domicile ... but what is this "tramite" for?


----------



## Porteño

k-in-sc said:


> (Legal) residence, domicile ... but what is this "tramite" for?


 
The poster does not give us any information on this, but here in Argentina it would mean to legally establish your domicile with the local authorities. This usually means getting a certificate from the local police confirming you reside at such and such an address.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, thanks! No comment!
Saludos desde USA!


----------

